# 2012-13 Bear season



## JL242 (May 23, 2012)

I looked on the DNR website and the dates listed for bear season in the Southern Zone do not have specific counties listed that are legal to hunt.  Does this mean this upcoming season is state wide??


----------



## GA DAWG (May 23, 2012)

No I doubt it.


----------



## Dyrewulf (May 24, 2012)

Here's the link to the GA DNR's Southern Zone map - this one is for deer, but I'm 95% certain that it's the same.


----------



## Coastie (May 28, 2012)

Bear hunting in the Southern zone is limited to:Brantley, Charlton, Clinch,Echols and Ware counties. Only one Bear of the two Bear limit may come from the southern zone.
No, it is not state wide. The central zone for Bear is: Bibb, Houston, and Twiggs counties.


----------



## JL242 (May 31, 2012)

They (Georgia DNR website) should have those counties listed on their 2012-13 season dates, or at least an asterisk by the dates.  I got all excited for nothing.  I have 3 different (all large) bears on trail cameras.  What a let down....


----------



## gtfisherman (Jun 10, 2012)

JL242 said:


> They (Georgia DNR website) should have those counties listed on their 2012-13 season dates, or at least an asterisk by the dates.  I got all excited for nothing.  I have 3 different (all large) bears on trail cameras.  What a let down....



Then they did their job... 

I hear ya. I was wondering the same thing myself.


----------



## tree cutter 08 (Jun 10, 2012)

they might as well open it up to the whole state. look at the bear pop in the last 15yrs. i can tell you one thing, habersham had 56 bear killed last year season the most in any county. the deer hunting aint near as good as it was 10yr ago. when you have a big buck pined down and a bear moves in you can forget it. not sure what the state is planning for the booming bear population, but theres way to many.


----------

